# wading the Surf Sat AM.... Whos in?



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

Wading the Surf Saturday Morning Solo........... Im Open from Condos in Surfside to Seawall......... Really dont want to wade Solo........ Whos going????


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

The waves are at 3' right now and the wind is still out of the southwest so the water is dirty brown. The forecast calls for 1-2' seas tomorrow, but it will probably be closer to 3' again tomorrow. Might want to re think that. I would wade off sportsman rd., the back of san luis pass, or Christmas bay instead, if it was me. Just thought I'd give you a heads up.
Good luck wherever you go!
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tunajoe (Jan 7, 2008)

*Surfside*

I'm in....meet me at 6am, Saltgrass bait house. I only use live bait in surf if that don't bother you. I lived in Surfside for 5 years on the beach. Have several spots that if the trout are in surf they will be there.


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

tunajoe said:


> I'm in....meet me at 6am, Saltgrass bait house. I only use live bait in surf if that don't bother you. I lived in Surfside for 5 years on the beach. Have several spots that if the trout are in surf they will be there.


PM sent...........


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Just found out couple hours ago BIL got house down in Surfside this weekend. We will be going down there in the morning, but will not be able to make it down there by 6am... I'm gonna fish SOMEWHERE even if it's just from the bank on the bay side. I've never been down there fishing. If the surf is bad, where are some other spots to try?? No boat


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

tunajoe said:


> I'm in....meet me at 6am, Saltgrass bait house. I only use live bait in surf if that don't bother you. I lived in Surfside for 5 years on the beach. Have several spots that if the trout are in surf they will be there.





chefshwn said:


> PM sent...........


How late will ya'll stay out there???


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Do ya'll have room for 1 more? I was heading to Bolivar, but I can take a right instead of a left in Galveston. Is Saltgrass bait shop right on the highway coming from Galveston?


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Saltgrass in off 332 on left once you go over bridge. Wish I could go but I got daddy duty and 3 yr old font mix with surf fishing.


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

Riley & Sons said:


> Do ya'll have room for 1 more? I was heading to Bolivar, but I can take a right instead of a left in Galveston. Is Saltgrass bait shop right on the highway coming from Galveston?


PM sent


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Did ya'll get it done??? We pulled up there about 10am just to watch the 3ft waves of muddy water crash the beach. I tried fishing it for about 20min but that **** is for the birds man. So just spent the day with the wife and kids playing in the sand.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Well?? Where's the report??? Y'all are some die hard fisherman if y'all toughed it out on the beach front this morning. I hope y'all tore them up. Somebody post up.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

We got our a**es handed to us. We tried. I even kayaked out to the green water and nothing.


----------

